# Starting new business with a few questions



## coloradoflyer (Oct 1, 2010)

I am planning on opening an Old Time Photography studio in Colorado.  There are many things for me to learn for sure but I have two points I really am struggling for straight answers on, so here they are.

Printers.  Now i need to be able to print high quality photos in a reltively fast time.  I have been recommended the DNP dye sub 80 printer.  This thing can output up to 8" by 12" and I am getting print samples sent in the mail.  My question is, is this the way to go here?  Is it worth me forking out for an additional ink jet that can output wider photos/and act as a backup.  Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Software.  I need some kind of software that is used on computers that the customer views their pics on.  Does this need to be high end software?  I have been advised on software ranging from $100 to $1000.  So if i have some crappy software up front that does the job, what kind of software do i need in the back of the store.  It does not need to be as pro as Adobe Photo Shop,  it needs to be simple, user friendly etc.  I have been recommended Express Digital software on the high end.  Is this good?  Again any info/guidance greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gsgary (Oct 1, 2010)

That's a good printer and software, if thats what you buy, with a laptop you could also branch out into event photography, balls, sports i have a similar printer and also do event photography and if you can print there and then you get lots of sales


----------



## DC-Photog (Oct 1, 2010)

I would definitely buy two printers. The second printer could be an affordable Epson to serve as backup. I used to do on-site printing, and the back up printer saved my rear end twice during very busy sales periods.

I don't think that the backup printer has to be wide format. I haven't seen prints larger than 8x10 from your type of business. You could examine the marketplace and see if that is a correct statement for your area.

When I did on site printing, I didn't use any fancy software I'd display the photos on a flat panel using the standard Windows image viewer. The customer would select a size, I'd crop it on another computer in Photoshop and hit print.

If you're doing big volume, then I'd worry more about software that displays correct ratios, prints and handles payment & accounting all in one bundle. I'd sell 100+ prints a day at peak times without any fancy software besides Photoshop.


----------



## ralph34 (Oct 2, 2010)

There are many Digital Photo software in the market you can browsed you internet and do a personal research so you can choose the right software that will meet your needs.


----------

